# Art and Reality



## Big Secz (Jul 19, 2011)

Here is something interesting that one artist came up with.
http://news.yahoo.com/photos/pencil...deshow/pencil-vs-camera-photo-1317168888.html


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2011)

Those are too cool! I love the foot on the skyscrapers, almost got a twinge in my gut from being up to high. 

Thanks for posting this stuff. By the way I love your work/s.


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Those are just insanely cool. Couldn't pick a favorite. What a neat idea and a talented artist!


----------



## Wingedrat (Nov 3, 2010)

My fav was 9/10. Too perfect .


----------



## PencilMeIn (Sep 2, 2010)

Those are awesome! My favorites are 5 and 10.


----------



## robertmarks62 (Nov 9, 2011)

Great job Big Secz i love the post and the concept "Pencil vs Camera",Ben Heine is always been known as great artist for his unique works of art by combining full-color photographs with detailed pencil drawings.

Thanks for the post.


----------

